# How often do you change



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

your engine oil? at the manufacturers recommended interval sooner, later?

How often do you check it too?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Checked after each trip and changed annually.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oil checked before and after each trip, if away for a long time then once a week.Change oil once a year.Based on 10k max per year.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Once a year without fail.
Although the service interval is 28000(?) Miles I believe it is still recommended that oil should be changed annually. As I'm only averaging 7/8000 a year the engine should be super-super-clean!


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Pretty much as everybody had said, its done annually with a average mileage of 10,000, I really don't understand People that have spent upwards f £70,000 on a vehicle gripe about doing an oil change, it's the life blood of an engine and holds in suspension all the contaminated muck produced by ignition,
having spent my life as a mechanic and seen engines internally covered in black sludge blocking oil pump pick up tubes/ Camshaft spray bars and effectively reducing the life of the engine by half, Its imperative IMO to change the oil/ filter at least annually,


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Every day, since you ask. Oh....you mean engine oil. Just before the MOT. Seems like good a time as any. Filter at the same time and sump washer also. Also change 5 litres of auto transmission oil, with filter of course. Can't get the other 3 litres out, but only supposed to change every two years. Seems like a good and easy compromise. You haven't mentioned coolant. Unless you have the modern lifelong stuff I find it's a good idea to do all the jobs at the same time. Brake fluid.......leave it to the garage. Forums are good places to find out which jobs amateurs get into a muddle over. 
Haven't had the MH long enough to change anything except a lot on the inside !


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't forget that if you have the Ducato / Boxer euro 5 onward with DPF that the oil degraded counter needs setting back to 100% at the oil change. Failure to do so will some time in the future lead to the oil degraded warning appearing and eventually if ignored into limp mode. This is a separate from the service interval reset function and despite searching I have not found an after market tool that will reset it. 

I had mine reset at a Fiat agent and on checking I found the service interval was 28000 ish and the oil counter 27850 miles. The oil counter does not fall on a mileage basis but I believe it is based on how many DPF regenerations have taken place since last reset.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Annually when the MOT and service is done beginning of October. My annual mileage is approx 6k. Service intervals on my Renault Master are 20k !


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have people to do the oily bits!..

ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Me too :grin2:

Base service is annual for me. We did 8000 miles between services last time it was done.

I check my oil...ahem...occasionally..

...when I remember to









Graham :smile2:

PS But I do keep a litre can of oil in the MH in case I need it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Me too :grin2:
> 
> Base service is annual for me. We did 8000 miles between services last time it was done.
> 
> ...


Err me to, I'm terrible at preventative maintenance.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Annually same as most people, particularly important to change the fuel filter also if you run a Diesel engine as many problems arise through contaminated fuel and Deisel is a dirty fuel.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I have always had a 'low mileage' oil and filter change after the first year then full service at 24 months as per the Fiat schedule.
On this van, which is now 20 months old and has done 20K miles, I haven't yet had an oil change.

The van went to a Fiat Professional agent for a modification at about 10 months old and I asked the mechanic what he thought about an oil change at 12 months. He said that as I was doing quite a high mileage it wasn't necessary. The interim 12 month (Low mileage) oil changes were only required for vehicles that stood still for most of the year and got 'gummed up'.

Must book her in for the service when we get back to Blighty, will be heading for 22K by then.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Littlebt said:


> Annually same as most people, particularly important to change the fuel filter also if you run a Diesel engine as many problems arise through contaminated fuel and Deisel is a dirty fuel.


The filter on my euro 5 costs about £50. Fiat recommend change on a mileage basis only at 45,000km. I don't think I will be changing mine annually.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

rayc said:


> The filter on my euro 5 costs about £50. Fiat recommend change on a mileage basis only at 45,000km. I don't think I will be changing mine annually.


I doubt you would get to that mileage on the same fuel filter despite any "Reccomendation" Contaminated Diesel is quite common and generally contributes to
most breakdowns relative to Diesel engines.

I thinks it's been mentioned earlier in the thread about the cost of a MH and the relative low cost to maintain it, to me it's simple economics and prevention is better than a cure.

Brian


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

I check all underbonnet levels before any trip but make use of the oil level indicator almost every time I switch on. Oil and filter changed at least annually thats about 6000 miles. Dont carry any spare oil. 

Frequently look under the bonnet and am paranoid about keeping the washer bottle full- every time I bemoan my old Volvo's which had washer bottle level indication on the dashboard.

Tyre pressures before every trip, tyre temperatures during a run.
Mike & Ann


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It would never cross my mind NOT to have an annual service for any of my vehicles tbh. I expect them to work every time I jump into them so its only right to look after them imho...

Sadly my Saab convertible only did 439 miles between services this last year but I wanted to keep the FSH on it as she is a good 'un

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My brother-on-law with a lifetime of hands-on experience in the motor industry advises that if fully synthetic oil is used, a full oil change is necessary only every 2 years, with an annual oil filter change. (2.8JTD) Other Fiat mechanics I have spoken to have agreed. Surprisingly (for a woman), I check engine consumables about weekly, but definitely before setting out on a journey and after parking up for a few days in a site.

I was indoctrinated by my father at the age of 16. "Don't even think about driving the car until you can (and do) check its vitals." Sunday morning task. I've always had to buy my own everything so I quickly learned the habit of taking care of the stuff I worked so hard to pay for.


----------

